# Sycamore Pride Tee Shirts?



## Jason Svoboda

I'm currently in the process of getting an official logo designed for this place. Once that is done, I know several folks have asked about tee shirts. For those that were interested, please state your interest in this thread so I can figure out if there is enough interest to warrant having tees printed up.


----------



## Eleven

Fast Track apparel is pretty cheap, and ISU Alum, and ISU supporter.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eleven said:


> Fast Track apparel is pretty cheap, and ISU Alum, and ISU supporter.


Don't want to get the cart before the horse here. I need to know there is a legit interest first. I've still only had one person donate since I shelled out an additional $300 for an upgraded server. Can't get stuck in that boat again.


----------



## Eleven

Check your PM's..


----------



## Superfan312

Sure, I'd be interested.


----------



## landrus13

I'm interested in a tee shirt.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I'll take one!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Can I get one that says Most Valuable Poster on the back?


----------



## KAPat1865

I'm Down, pretty sure Scott and Kosor would want one too Boda


----------



## Callmedoc

I am in...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'll take two...


----------



## Daveinth

Jason Check your pm


----------



## thsouth

I'll take two.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sounds good. I've been working with a graphic designer as of last Wednesday, but I'm stuck in the process of giving them an idea to work off of. Outside of a Sycamore tree or leaf, there just isn't much else to go off of that I can think of unless I they just do a textual logo.


----------



## Sycamore624

I'm in for a few shirts, espicaly if we could get muscle shirts and hoodies? How about a logo with the State of Indiana with Sycamore Pride on it? Might be a issue due to ISU's offical logo...with SycamorePride.com across the back like a name?


----------



## Kosor77

I'd be down for one definatley


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I'll take one....and yeah the under armour type would be pretty cool.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

*This is very sad!*



Jason Svoboda said:


> Don't want to get the cart before the horse here. I need to know there is a legit interest first. I've still only had one person donate since I shelled out an additional $300 for an upgraded server. Can't get stuck in that boat again.



One donation is a pretty pathetic performance by the loyal Sycamore fans here. Maybe student apathy extends to this wonderful place. I know some members here are supportive in terms of $6 (if I remember correctly) annual "dues". That won't keep this place afloat I'm afraid. People, it is time to step up to the plate and, at least, not take a called third strike. Jason isn't asking for one person to pay the entire $300. If he raised the "dues" to $15 or 20 I'll be shocked if he looses any contributors. May he has simply undervalued this place. This is the best place I know of to discuss Sycamores athletics. Let's not let it be lost. What do you think? I know there are a few that do more here than that I am aware of;  I know there are many who do little or nothing to support SycamorePride.  It's time to show our support of this site!


----------



## Sycamore624

Any updates boss?


----------



## sycamores2

http://www.footballfanatics.com/COL...State_Sycamores_Royal_Blue_Relentless_T-shirt

I think that design is pretty cool, if you wanted to use it as an idea.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Woot, woot... just got back from picking up the shirts. Will hopefully have some pictures and details up later!


----------



## bent20

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Bally #50

Time to get your SHIRT together, Boda~


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here it is:






I've got them in sizes Small, Medium, Large, XL, 2XL and 3XL. I'm going to be selling them for $12 if picked up in person (at the Quincy tailgate, for example) or $15 shipped to your door. If you're interested in picking one up, shoot me a private message or email.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Sweet! In for one!


----------



## bent20

I'm interested, but might wait and pick one up at the Illinois State game. If that's possible.


----------



## landrus13

I'm interested, but where is the Sycamore Pride tailgate tent located at Memorial?


----------



## markbrice

I'm in Texas need the info. Probably take two.


----------



## sycbbfan

I would be interested in 3 please!


----------



## KAPat1865

Boda if you could bring a XXL this weekend for me that would be fantastic! Thanks.


----------



## Sycamore624

Will need a Small and a Large....


----------



## XTreeXC

*Potential for kids sizes?*

Jason -

If enough interest is shown, is there any chance these could be ordered in kids sizes somewhere down the road?

Also, please check your PMs.  Thanks.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> I'm interested, but might wait and pick one up at the Illinois State game. If that's possible.


That's Homecoming, right? I'll definitely be there but will not be tailgating but at my fraternity tent. If you'd like to set something up, I'm sure we could make an exchange.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jlandrus11 said:


> I'm interested, but where is the Sycamore Pride tailgate tent located at Memorial?


I'm not sure where we'll be for Quincy, but I hope to be somewhere behind the locker room area and by the Geffert's RV. Worked out well for St. Joes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

markbrice said:


> I'm in Texas need the info. Probably take two.


PM sent.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

scyholly said:


> I would be interested in 3 please!


PM sent.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

KAPat1865 said:


> Boda if you could bring a XXL this weekend for me that would be fantastic! Thanks.


Will do! Looks like we initiated 25 last night.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore75 said:


> Will need a Small and a Large....


PM sent.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

XTreeXC said:


> Jason -
> 
> If enough interest is shown, is there any chance these could be ordered in kids sizes somewhere down the road?
> 
> Also, please check your PMs. Thanks.


Possibly. I'd have to check with the folks that did these and see if he has kids sizes available. Well that and at least making my money back on the first batch.


----------



## landrus13

Jason, I would like an XXL, please.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to Sackalot for buying a shirt today. Much appreciated!


----------



## Sackalot

Got my shirt....awesome!!  Looks good, nice quality!  Thanks Boda!


----------



## XTreeXC

Sackalot said:


> Got my shirt....awesome!!  Looks good, nice quality!  Thanks Boda!



How does it fit?  True to size, small, big??


----------



## Sackalot

true size.  Got an XL and it fits just like it should...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

My check will be in tomorrow's mail.  XL  
Check your PM please.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason, please check your PMs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Responded to everyone that sent PMs!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to pappy and I believe Sycamore Proud for picking up shirts!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I got mine yesterday.  It's well done and true to size.


----------



## pappy

THese are true to size.  Very nice shirts, and very good fit!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to TailgatinTom and JustAskin for picking up shirts! I'll have some with me at Homecoming Tent City if you wanted one.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up. Still have a TON of t-shirts left.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bumping this up. Still have a TON of t-shirts left.


I'm still paying for my $105-a-night fleebag room last weekend. Maybe I can buy one sometime. I paid extra for the mildew. That was a mistake. It would have come for FREE!~


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to bent20 for picking one up. 

I still have a ton of these shirts and a lot of folks that said they'd want one haven't picked one up. I'll have them with me at the final tailgate of the year, so if you want one, come see me.


----------



## Eleven

Boda... I will be at the game Saturday... How will I find you?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to Eleven, SycamoreFan317, new sycamore fan and TJames for picking up shirts this weekend. I've still got a ton left in pretty much every size (S-3XL).


----------



## TJames

*And they fit too!!!! lol*

Even over my bloated self. lol 

In fact, I'm wearing mine today underneath an Indiana State football sweatshirt. That's how I get the media people over here to talk at least a little bit about the Sycamores. I become a human billboard. It's a great conversation starter. 

Thanks Jason for the T-Shirt!!!!!! I even bought a BallyT-Shirt Saturday night after the game. Went over there for some pizza and a beer.  The Bally needs to get some bigger T-shirts.


----------



## Sackalot

The Bally needs to get alot of things??!!  

bally make a call...


----------



## Sycamore624

Any chance of SP hoodies?


----------



## landrus13

FireMedic75, you have some very good ideas. The hoodies will be more expensive than the t-shirts though.


----------



## TJames

*How about the Sycamore Pride girls?*

Hey, just askin. lol


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FireMedic75 said:


> Any chance of SP hoodies?


Not likely. Considering I've sold about 10 t-shirts and am no where near breaking even, I'm not going down that road. Maybe I'd look into it if I sold these first.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not likely. Considering I've sold about 10 t-shirts and am no where near breaking even, I'm not going down that road. Maybe I'd look into it if I sold these first.


I've only bought THREE t-shirts in 20 years, and they were INDIANA STATE shirts from Universi-T's (that $20 deal) and they self destructed before my very eyes. I personally NEVER wear t's or I would have bought one from you Boda. Now a hoodie......?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this one up... need to get rid of some of these!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Still have a boat load of these. $12 shipped to your door. PM if you want one!


----------



## Daveinth

Come on Guys and Gals buy a shirt this man does so much  so we can follow sycamore sports the way we do . I have mine its a very nice tee shirt. When he asked people about it when it was ordering time there were so many of you out there said you wanted it . I guess like anything else people want it for free . Help the site and help Jason out buy a damn tee-shirt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Daveinth said:


> Come on Guys and Gals buy a shirt this man does so much so we can follow sycamore sports the way we do . I have mine its a very nice tee shirt. When he asked people about it when it was ordering time there were so many of you out there said you wanted it . I guess like anything else people want it for free . Help the site and help Jason out buy a damn tee-shirt.


Thanks for the kind words. That said, do what he says people! I need to get these out of here!


----------



## Callmedoc

Coming to indy this weekend, would gladly buy one


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Still have quite a few left. Help me get these outta here!


----------



## Superfan312

Check your PM's, not sure what your Paypal info is to send the money to.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Superfan312 said:


> Check your PM's, not sure what your Paypal info is to send the money to.


Responded!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Don't know why I didn't do this sooner, but I just created an option in the subscription area so you can order the shirts through there: http://www.sycamorepride.com/payments.php. When you hit the drop down menu, it says days, but days = shirts. So, 1 day for $12 is one shirt, 2 days is 2 shirts, etc.

You will need to PM me your address if you don't include it with PayPal and the size(s) needed. Here is a reminder of what they look like:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bump for the nigh shift.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to superfan for picking up 3 shirts!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to long gone for picking up a couple more!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

For those wanting to order, here is what we've got left:

S - 6
M - 7
L - 10
XL - 1
2X - 13
3X - 1

Prices including shipping: 

1 shirt - $12.00
2 shirts - $22.50
3 shirts - $30.00
4 shirts - $38.00
5 shirts - $45.00


----------



## Eleven

I'll take a medium and an extra large... I'll pick them up at Butler game if it's ok..


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> For those wanting to order, here is what we've got left:
> 
> S - 6
> M - 6
> L - 10
> 2X - 13
> 
> Prices including shipping:
> 
> 1 shirt - $12.00
> 2 shirts - $22.50
> 3 shirts - $30.00
> 4 shirts - $38.00
> 5 shirts - $45.00


 
Updated with what's left.


----------



## Eleven

Bring them to the Butler game.. I may just buy one for my daughter too... she's now a Sycamore (has a BUNCH of ISU T-Shirts, but one more won't hurt!)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Everyone that ordered shirts last week, just wanted to let you know they were shipped Saturday. You should see them by midweek I'd assume.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Did you guys get your shirts yet?

Also, for those that want one, I'll have them with me at the Butler game.


----------



## True Blue

Jason Svoboda said:


> Did you guys get your shirts yet?
> 
> Also, for those that want one, I'll have them with me at the Butler game.



Yes.  Got mine yesterday.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to Eleven for picking up a couple shirts Saturday. Weening them down. 

I've already got another design in mind -- will definitely be making less of them this time, but I think the design is pretty cool.


----------



## Eleven

Jason Svoboda said:


> Thanks to Eleven for picking up a couple shirts Saturday. Weening them down.
> 
> I've already got another design in mind -- will definitely be making less of them this time, but I think the design is pretty cool.



Jason... does it have .com in the design this time?
Thanks for making them.. I now have a T-shirt for every member of my family! ;-)


----------



## The Fungo

Ordered a shirt a couple of weeks ago through the mail. Looks great !! Thanks


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alright folks... will have the Sycamore Pride shirts with me tomorrow. Here is what I've got left:

S - 4
M - 6
L - 8
XL - 1
2XL - 12


----------



## Sycamore624

How much are they again Jason?


----------



## Sycamore624

Sycamore75 said:


> How much are they again Jason?



Never mind, I found the price...Will be ordering 2 more here in next couple of weeks for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alright, here is what I've got left. 

1 Small
3 Medium
3 Large
7 2XL 

I really, really, really want to get rid of these. I've been trying to sell them since September of 2010. I will have them with my this Saturday and if you come by the tailgate, you can get them for $5 each.


----------

